# Crocodiles



## Marcin_K (Mar 14, 2009)

I looking for Alligator mississippiensis and all other 
crocodile 
and alligator species 
all size and age,only real offer,thanks for avaialble. I 
searching contacts with breeder,keeper and importer of 
crocodiles from all 
over the Europe.Thanks for all information and help....


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Marcin, I know very little of these animals. However, I do know that you would be better off searching america, as most crocodiles seem to be more readily available over there. Glades Herp Farms have a look here, and email them


----------

